# Forgive me for I have sinned....



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My 1920s apartment building had a kitchen that has been clogged for years and they wanted it opened or replaced. Problem with replacing it is we have no idea where it goes. All I’ve pulled back is rust, could only make it about 12’. It does drain slow, overnight. So we dumped one of those acid cleaners you see at the supply house down the drain and let it sit for a good half hour. Flushed it out with a blow bag. I was kinda surprised it worked. We figured it would either drain or develop a leak and we’d know right where it is. After I flushed it I tried with my cable, but still couldn’t get past the 12’ spot. I’m thinking it’s either a tee or sharp 90.

At least my hands aren’t all sliced up from the metal lathe!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WHAT THE HECK!!

Leave my signature 12 lbs of straight Lye in that line
and maybe some sulfuric acid (Clobber) for a few days.

Smells so GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Clobber, that’s the name of it! 

I didn’t like doing it, against my beliefs, but turned out well... so far. 

Home by 2 after a trip to Menards and marking a location I did yesterday. Master didn’t have any paint on his truck.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Must be a galvanized 90.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No matter the kink and small clogchopper couldn’t pass. Reminds me of The Lord of the Rings!

Yep, now a illegal fitting.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Clobber has solved some difficult problems for me in the past..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't clobber the acid where they wrap the bottle in a plastic bag? That stuff will kill you.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Isn't clobber the acid where they wrap the bottle in a plastic bag? That stuff will kill you.


Yes sir. Nasty stuff imho.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I was just kidding about the Clobber.

Really I was.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Yes sir. Nasty stuff imho.



Clobber will actually warp and put a good sag in pvc plastic pipes, 

it will eat right through old galvanized lines...... 

fun stuff ..... it will eat the paint right off a car hood :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I just love it when a customer puts Clobber in and it fails to work.

Working with it in the line is really fun. And dangerous.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> I just love it when a customer puts Clobber in and it fails to work.
> 
> Working with it in the line is really fun. And dangerous.


How does a customer get Clobber? Most would be turned away at a plumbing supply house counter if they asked for it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> How does a customer get Clobber? Most would be turned away at a plumbing supply house counter if they asked for it.


I'm not sure If I'm referring to the same thing but if it is we can get industrial strength sulfuric acid drain opener at the hardware store and a few other selection too. I see many people using that $hit for their kitchen sinks. All blackened smeared smudges all over. People are not happy when I say never to use that stuff again. They don't realize how dangerous that is. I should start carrying a rain suit and vaccuum the line before I start.

While I was doing a search I came upon this crazy video!!!! No need for gloves or face shield, sulfuric acid makes your hands silky smooth! Talk about the bad guy who falls in acid in the original Robocop movie.








Here's 2 links to compare if I'm correct.

93% Sulfuric acid drain opener 
https://www.rona.ca/en/liquid-drain-cleaner-76665000


(Sodium hydroxide- Caustic)
https://www.rona.ca/en/liquid-drain-opener

MSDS Sheet :
http://www.harpersupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Flo-Out-SDS.pdf


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

:vs_shocked:For anyone wanting to see the horrible Robocop scene :


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Tango said:


> For anyone wanting to see the horrible Robocop scene:
> 
> RoboCop Acid Bath 1987 - YouTube


Move away from the desk, slowly, and go take a long walk.......:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Best Robocop movie! Probably the best scene too.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Best Robocop movie! Probably the best scene too.


The movies in the 80's were the best. Robocop, Terminator, Aliens, all original ideas but now they make remakes of remakes... I watch more tv series than movies.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve only been to the theatre twice in the last ten years. Netflix and Amazon are what we watch for the most part. Other than local news there’s only a few channels and shows. 

The downside to Netflix is the ability to binge watch. There’s a show that recently had the second season released. I got done with work on Sunday about 2pm and we had all but one episode watched by bed time.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> How does a customer get Clobber? Most would be turned away at a plumbing supply house counter if they asked for it.


At fergy they got it behind doors (at least here in Fl, same with all others drain openers) and they ask you for a plumbing license to sale it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Clobber will actually warp and put a good sag in pvc plastic pipes,
> 
> it will eat right through old galvanized lines......
> 
> fun stuff ..... it will eat the paint right off a car hood :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 















How would *YOU* know that?...........:whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> How would *YOU* know that?...........:whistling2:


I will have to say MasterMark was creative with his dumpster dilemma! Maybe he had an old employee parking in his spot?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

[QUOTlE=Gargalaxy;1157138]At fergy they got it behind doors (at least here in Fl, same with all others drain openers) and they ask you for a plumbing license to sale it.[/QUOTE]

Same here in ga.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Back in the day, our weapon of choice was Mule Kick, sold by Sexauer, some nasty, unstable stuff..


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I had to deal with a Clobber job yesterday......

The plumber had a urinal that wasn't draining..they used a hefty amount of clobber and left overnight. When I went the next day we found that it had deteriorated the gasket seal on the backside! The best part was I still needed to snake and clear the drain because the clog was a bit farther in the line than they thought. 

Nasty nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> I had to deal with a Clobber job yesterday......
> 
> The plumber had a urinal that wasn't draining..they used a hefty amount of clobber and left overnight. When I went the next day we found that it had deteriorated the gasket seal on the backside! The best part was I still needed to snake and clear the drain because the clog was a bit farther in the line than they thought.
> 
> Nasty nasty nasty stuff.


How did you protect yourself and did you neutralize it?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> How did you protect yourself and did you neutralize it?





It's an acid so you can neutralize it with something basic like baking soda or limestone powder. Funny enough if you use liqplum/drano which are NaOH they will for the most part neutralize H2SO4 if the quantities are correct. So the dumb homeowners who use both are actually doing you a favor.
















.


----------

